# weather



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

I live in Puerto Vallarta, Mx. Hate the humid summer. Guessing it's worse in LOS?


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

depends what is 'worse'
July last year I went back to New Zealand and struck an extra cold spell it was minus 4.7 degrees celcius one night
Today - in Sa Kaeo east of Bangkok - overcast, some welcome light rain, and according to my outside thermometer, a mild 26 celcius. Got to 31 yesterday. Not overly humid.
I know which one i prefer!


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

The humidity in Bangkok was given today as 95%


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

oddball said:


> The humidity in Bangkok was given today as 95%


95%? OMG! I'm from Los Angeles, Ca., used to nice weather, 75 to 85 in the winter, 85 to 90, sometimes low 100's in the summer but not humid. The summers here in P.V. Mx. are only about 80-85 but humid, more than I like. But 95% humidity?, you're tougher than me!


----------



## trent (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey Norm I'm in Mazatlan. You thinking about goin to Thailand?

Trent


----------

